# adapter = προσαρμογέας, (σπάνιο) προσαρμοστής, (καταχρ.) μετασχηματιστής, (κν.) αντάπτορας, ανταπτοράκι



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

Από το πρώτο θα βρεις ίσως σε όλα τα σπίτια. Από το δεύτερο σε όλους τους υπολογιστές. *Προσαρμογέας* ή *προσαρμοστής*; Το πρόβλημα το γνωρίζω από το 1974 — δεν είναι καινούργιο.





Στα γλωσσάρια της Microsoft και της teleterm θα βρούμε _προσαρμογέας_. (Φωνάζει, μάλιστα, ο Βαλεοντής της ΕΛΕΤΟ να λέμε τον δεύτερο «προσαρμογέα ισχύος», αφού δεν είναι «μετασχηματιστής», που είναι _transformer_. Σε τεχνικά κείμενα, τουλάχιστον.)

Αναρωτιέται κανείς: γιατί «προσαρμογέας» (σαν τον _απαγωγέα_ και τον _εισαγωγέα_) και όχι «προσαρμοστής» (όπως τα υπόλοιπα παράγωγα του «αρμόζω»: _αρμοστής, εφαρμοστής, συναρμοστής_); Οι δύο λέξεις μπορεί να βρίσκονται στα πόδια μας πάνω από 40 χρόνια και τα αντικείμενα στα σπίτια μας, αλλά στα λεξικά δεν βρίσκονται: ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ ούτε στο ΛΚΝ. Ούτε στο Ορθογραφικό. Μόνο _προσαρμοστής_ στο Αντίστροφο.

Οπότε, κάπου που ρωτούσαν πώς να πούμε το _display adapter_, απάντησα: *κάρτα γραφικών* — για να μην μπαίνεις στο δίλημμα _προσαρμοστής_ ή _προσαρμογέας_. Αρκεί να μη νομίζει κανείς ότι είναι η καρτ βιζίτ των γραφικών τύπων.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

:)
1. Τα _αρμοστής, εφαρμοστής, συναρμοστής _αναφέρονται αποκλειστικά σε άτομα (πρόσωπα), όχι σε εξαρτήματα.
2, Υπάρχουν παράλληλα τύποι _εφαρμογέας_, _συναρμογέας_.
3. Έλξη ασκείται και από άλλους τεχνικούς όρους σε _-ογέας_ που δεν προκύπτουν από τα σύνθετα του _αρμόζω_: _διαλογέας_, _επιλογέας_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2009)

Αν είναι να ανοίξουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση, μήπως θα έπρεπε να δούμε και τα υπέρ και τα κατά του *προσαρμοστήρα* (κατά τα π.χ. συνδετήρας, μονωτήρας, χρωστήρας, αναπτήρας κλπ εργαλεία και εξαρτήματα; )


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

:)

Δικαίως (από το slang.gr):

*αντάπτορας*

Εκ του αγγλικού _adaptor_. Οι ορισμοί που δίνουν τα λεξικά είναι _προσαρμοστής_ ή _προσαρμογεύς_ ή και _προσαρμογεύς ρευματολήπτου_. Επεξηγούν δε ενίοτε ότι πρόκειται για βύσμα συνδέσεως το οποίο χρησιμοποιούμε όταν οι ακροδέκτες του βύσματος που έχουμε δεν είναι συμβατοί με τις υποδοχές της πρίζας όπου πρέπει να μπει.

Ακριβώς επειδή όλα αυτά είναι εξαιρετικά μπερδεμένα λέμε _*αντάπτορας*_ και καθαρίζουμε τη θέση μας. Ο αντάπτορας είναι ένα μαραφέτι που έχει την σωστή υποδοχή για να πάρει την αρσενική πρίζα που διαθέτουμε αλλά και τα σωστά γκαβλιτσέκια για να μπει στη συνέχεια στη θηλυκή πρίζα που είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε.

_- Αγάπη, πήρες αντάπτορα για το λάπτοπ για το Λονδίνο;
- Πήρα έναν για το κινητό... δεν πήρες όμως κι εσύ;
- Εγώ πήρα τέσσερις αλλά να πάρεις κι εσύ τους δικούς σου ...
- Τέσσερις; Γιατί τέσσερις αντάπτορες, ρε Βούλα; Και γιατί να μην πάρω κι εγώ έναν απ' αυτούς;
- Έ, χρειάζονται ... Ένας για τον φορτιστή του κινητού, ένας για το σιδεράκι, ένας για το σεσουάρ, κι ένας για το Silkepil ...
- Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω... την ώρα που θα φορτίζει το τηλέφωνο τη νύχτα εσύ συγχρόνως θα σιδερώνεις, θα στεγνώνεις τα μαλλιά σου και θα μαδάς τις τρίχες απ' τα πόδια σου...
- Ε, δεν ξέρεις πώς έρχονται τα πράγματα... κι ύστερα να ψάχνω να βρίσκω αντάπτορα ενώ βιάζομαι...
- Ναι, ΟΚ, καλύτερα να ψάχνεις να βρεις πρίζες για τους τέσσερις αντάπτορες ..._​


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

:) :) :)

Πρώτον, τι χαρά τι χαρά, ξαναφέρνουμε (επιτέλους!) στην επιφάνεια την κόντρα _πυροσβέστη_ και _πυροσβεστήρα_: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1758

Δεύτερον, ο _αντάπτορας_ είναι θηρίον μέγα (θηλ: ανταπτάρα, πρβλ αβατάρα), κι όλοι ξέρουμε πως τη δουλειά μας τηνε κάνουμε με το _ανταπτοράκι_: http://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%80%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B9&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πρώτον, τι χαρά τι χαρά, ξαναφέρνουμε (επιτέλους!) στην επιφάνεια την κόντρα _πυροσβέστη_ και _πυροσβεστήρα_: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1758



Ωραία, αλλά από την επιστάμενη μελέτη των εκεί είδα ότι καταλήξατε στην απάντηση ήξεις αφήξεις ου κλπ (και πώς θα μπορούσε να είναι αλλιώς; ).

Απορία νεήλυδος: Υπάρχει εξυπνότερη μέθοδος να ανακαλύπτουμε στα γρήγορα συζητημένα πράγματα πέρα από το ξεφύλλισμα όλων των νημάτων και το γκούκλισμα στα τυφλά;

Και όσο για τον αντάπτορα, αν συμφωνήσουν οι ενδιαφερόμενες επιστημονικές κοινότητες (  ), ευχαρίστως δεσμεύομαι να χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο και στον επίσημο και τυπικό γραπτό μου λόγο (γιατί στον προφορικό...)


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απορία νεήλυδος: Υπάρχει εξυπνότερη μέθοδος να ανακαλύπτουμε στα γρήγορα συζητημένα πράγματα πέρα από το ξεφύλλισμα όλων των νημάτων και το γκούκλισμα στα τυφλά;


Όχι, και γι' αυτό άλλωστε _*ο παλιός*_ ποζεριάζει ασύστολα για να υπογραμμίσει χαιρέκακα πως, όπως και να το κάνουμε, _*είναι αλλιώς*_!


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

Στο ίδιο ερώτημα:

Εγώ, πάντως (που αποκλείεται να περάσω τεστ μνήμης), τα βρίσκω είτε μέσω Google:
_ουροσυλλεκτήρας site:lexilogia.gr​_είτε μέσω Search, με πεζούς χαρακτήρες (_ουροσυλλεκτήρας_, ΟΧΙ _Ουροσυλλεκτήρας_, και _ουγγαρία_, ΟΧΙ _Ουγγαρία_).


----------



## stathis (Apr 5, 2019)

Στα γρήγορα:

1. Τα _power adapter_ και _power supply_ είναι συνώνυμα;

2. Γιατί λείπει από εδώ η απόδοση *τροφοδοτικό*; Έτσι δεν τα ονομάζουμε συνήθως αυτά τα μαραφέτια;


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2019)

1. Nαι, όταν μιλάμε για υπολογιστές, λάπτοπ, κινητά τηλεφωνα κλπ. όπου το τροφοδοτικό (power supply) είναι και μετασχηματιστής.


----------



## stathis (Apr 6, 2019)

Για να μην μπαίνουμε σε τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής:

Σε μαρκετίστικο κείμενο για διάφορες συσκευές (κάμερες, τηλέφωνα και άλλα μαραφέτια για conference calls), γίνεται συχνά λόγος για _power supply_ και _power adapter_ (στην ενότητα «Περιεχόμενα συσκευασίας»). Νομιμοποιούμαι να τα μεταφράσω και τα δύο _τροφοδοτικό_;


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2019)

Αυτό καλύτερα να το απαντήσουν άλλοι, αλλα αν απρατηρήσεις τη χρηση, χρησιμοποιούνται στο κείμενό σου οι δυο όροι τυχαία;


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 8, 2019)

Θα έλεγα ότι είναι σίγουρο πως πρόκειται για το ίδιο πράγμα, εκτός αν κάπου το _power supply_ αναφέρεται στο ίδιο το ρεύμα και όχι στο τροφοδοτικό (οπότε μπορείς να πεις «τροφοδοσία»).


----------



## stathis (Apr 8, 2019)

SBE said:


> ... χρησιμοποιούνται στο κείμενό σου οι δυο όροι τυχαία;


Ναι, αυτή την εντύπωση έχω.



dharvatis said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι είναι σίγουρο πως πρόκειται για το ίδιο πράγμα, εκτός αν κάπου το _power supply_ αναφέρεται στο ίδιο το ρεύμα και όχι στο τροφοδοτικό (οπότε μπορείς να πεις «τροφοδοσία»).


Το power supply στο κείμενό μου αναφέρεται πάντα στο μαραφέτι και όχι στην τροφοδοσία γενικά (γι' αυτό έγραψα ότι εμφανίζεται στην ενότητα «Περιεχόμενα συσκευασίας»).


----------

